# Taking Supplements with clomid



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi
Are there any supplements that cant be taken with clomid - for eg I take agnus castius, omega 3 (high dose), Borage, Vit B complex? I just dont know if any of them will reverse what the clomid is trying to achieve?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would definitely avoid Agnus Castus as this can effect hormone levels. Borage is also known as Starflower and as with Evening Primrose Oil, should be avoided from ovulation onwards but is ok to take before. Omega 3 and Vit B complex should be ok.

Most clinics will advise against you taking any form of herbal remedy (such as agnus castus) when taking prescribed fertility drugs because they can react and interfere with one another.

Are you taking any other supplements, herbal remedies, vitamins ? The main thing you need to be taking is folic acid, either on it's own or as part of a good prenatal care supplement such as Pregnacare or Sanatogen Pronatal.

There is a Prenatal Care board and Complementary Therapies board with loads of useful info on vitamins, supplements, herbs etc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Have you already started taking clomid or about to start ?

Hope that helps...good luck
Natasha 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi
> 
> I would definitely avoid Agnus Castus as this can effect hormone levels. Borage is also known as Starflower and as with Evening Primrose Oil, should be avoided from ovulation onwards but is ok to take before. Omega 3 and Vit B complex should be ok.
> 
> ...


I take ZitaWest vitamin vitafem and also royal jelly


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Without knowing exactly what's in Zita West supplements it's difficult to tell if ok with clomid but I would've thought it would be fine as she works closely with fertility clinics and she also advises against taking herbal remedies when taking fertility meds so I would expect them to be fine.......as is the royal jelly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Without knowing exactly what's in Zita West supplements it's difficult to tell if ok with clomid but I would've thought it would be fine as she works closely with fertility clinics and she also advises against taking herbal remedies when taking fertility meds so I would expect them to be fine.......as is the royal jelly.


http://www.zitawest.com/product_details.php?section=0&id=29

/links


----------

